
Technique perfected to boost capacity of computer storage 1000 fold - cknoxrun
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-05171-y
======
cknoxrun
This is at room temperature I guess. This article is a nice summary:
[https://www.folio.ca/scientists-perfect-technique-to-
boost-c...](https://www.folio.ca/scientists-perfect-technique-to-boost-
capacity-of-computer-storage-a-thousandfold/)

